# print/tex-formats installation problem



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2022)

With a big update of TeX ports, I've encountered a problem with building and installing print/tex-formats. Compilation stoppes with:

```
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/context/base/mkii/supp-pdf.mkii
[Loading MPS to PDF converter (version 2006.09.02).]
)) (/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/context/base/mkii/supp-mpe.tex
(/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/context/base/mkii/supp-mpe.mkii
[Loading MPS to PDF extensions.]
! Undefined control sequence.
l.167 \newconditional
                     \manyMPspecials % \settrue\manyMPspecials
? 
! Emergency stop.
l.167 \newconditional
                     \manyMPspecials % \settrue\manyMPspecials
No pages of output.
Transcript written on mptopdf.log.
fmtutil [INFO]: log file copied to: /usr/ports/print/tex-formats/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/mptopdf.log
fmtutil [ERROR]: running `pdftex -ini   -jobname=mptopdf -progname=context -translate-file=cp227.tcx mptopdf.tex </dev/null' return status: 1
fmtutil [ERROR]: returning error due to option --strict
fmtutil [INFO]: failed to build: 1 (pdftex/mptopdf)
fmtutil [INFO]: total formats: 1
fmtutil [INFO]: exiting with status 1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/tex-formats
```

I've tried to `pkg delete` and `portinstall` all found tex- and texlive- ports, but without luck. May be something helpful someone can provide me?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 17, 2022)

Now I have: 
# pkg info -Ix tex-
tex-basic-engines-20210325     Basic TeX Engines
tex-dvipsk-2021.1              Convert a TeX DVI file to PostScript
tex-kpathsea-6.3.3             Path searching library for TeX
tex-libtexlua-5.3.6            Lua library for TeXLive
tex-libtexluajit-2.1.0         LuaJIT library for TeXLive
tex-ptexenc-1.3.9              Library for Japanese pTeX and its tools
tex-synctex-2.0.0              Synchronization TeXnology parser library
tex-web2c-20210325             TeX implementation translating WEB to C

# pkg info -Ix texlive-
texlive-base-20210325          TeX Live Typesetting System, base binaries
texlive-docs-20210325          TeX Live Typesetting System, documentation
texlive-texmf-20210325         TeX Live Typesetting System, texmf Tree
texlive-texmf-source-20210325  TeX Live Typesetting System, texmf Tree (source)
texlive-tlmgr-20210325_1       TeXLive manager modules

And I cannot install tex-formats, so I do not have `pdflatex`.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 20, 2022)

`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`

`freebsd-version -kru`

`uname -aKU`


----------



## YuryG (Mar 22, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> `pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`
> 
> `freebsd-version -kru`
> 
> `uname -aKU`




```
$  pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
$ freebsd-version -kru
12.3-STABLE
12.3-STABLE
12.3-STABLE
$ uname -aKU
FreeBSD 192.168.1.1 12.3-STABLE FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE r371538 AlgCORE2  amd64 1203505 1203505
```


----------

